# eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..



## Medo (31. Januar 2005)

tja, da waren sie wieder...

eine horde saufender, randalierender und rumgrölender unterentwickelter schleswig-holsteiner und nen hamburger machten sich auf, um ganz friedlich und entspannt ohne irgendwelche querunlantenmalüren aufbringen zu wollen an den großen teich.

vagabond und jelle haben am samstag schon mal geprüft, wie es ist schneider zu sein und welchen strand wir sonntag nicht unbedingt anfahren brauchen.

als ich dann am abend dazugestoßen bin (Uwe... hierüber kannste dich ja mal auslassen ) haben wir uns mal nen bißchen für sonntag kundgetan.

ja und da begann das desaster auch schon... mefohunter und nimchen wollten mit ichhabneneuemützereppi am sonntag vorbei kommen... super... wir freuen uns...
aber... mefohunter hatte noch keine karte des königreiches erworben.. was nun?
wann macht die touristenbude auf?
macht sie auf... ? frage auf frage... was nun?

*AB..... da werden sie geholfen!!!* 

da war doch mal nen bericht über die lizenz via internet..
herzlichen dank an unseren mod. TIM, welcher mefohunter superunkompliziert wie immer unter die arme griff. (flatsch|supergri )

so nun am sonntag ran an den teich, das vorhandene trio stand relativ früh am wasser (relativ= wenn einer nicht aus der koje kommt, kaffee ohne ende braucht, seine karre vorher noch zerlegt und alles in ein auto muss und auch wenn einer ne halbe stunde zum aufrüsten braucht|supergri )

bislang hatten wir noch keine fischkontakte, als dann kurz vor mittag das büsumer krabbenmobil und die niemchenhunter aufschlugen und herr repp... nen nachläufer lieber schwimmen lassen wollte#q 

es tat sich wiedererwartend nur bei jelle der ein oder andere biss,
bis wir einen strandwechsel vornahmen.

hier angekommen versuchten wir auch nochmal alle zu schneidern, was uns auch besten gelang:r 

ich war drauf und dran Uwe zu fragen wann er geht, da ja bekannt ist...
ist der uwe erstmal *10* minuten fort, kommt der fisch zurück an diesen ort.
so ist es halt mit *dem fluch des uwe re..* :c 

und so kam es wie es kommen musste... der fluch wurde gebrochen:m 

uwe verabschiedete sich und bereits nach* 6* minuten *kontakt*

*ich könnt dich knutschen...*wenn laggo nicht mitlesen würde|supergri 

so konnte ich wenigstens noch nen leoparden verhaften und hatte nen beweis, dass ich angeln war.

na und vagabond muss zuhause ja nicht beweisen|supergri .

man war das wieder nen schöner angeltag im königreich.

dank an jelle und alle anderen mitwirkenden und ne schöne woche


----------



## Reppi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



> als ich dann am abend dazugestoßen bin (Uwe... hierüber kannste dich ja mal auslassen


Jetzt ist mir auch klar, wozu "ihr" das WD 40 kistenweise benötigt.. |kopfkrat  |supergri 
Ich für meinen Teil kan nur sagen, war wie immer toll mit Euch :m 
Viel kalt, kein Fisch und laut Schnippi..  , also wie immer...
Welchen Fluch meinst Du denn.... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Blauortsand (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Hat Spass gemacht -schade dass die forellen noch nicht wieder in Beißlaune waren aber alle mit denen ich noch geschnackt habe und was man sonst noch so zu lesen bekam ging nirgendwo wirklich was! 

Reppi vielleicht solltest Du mal daran denken Dich mieten zu lassen von erfolgslosen Küstenfischern da hängt aufjedenfall immer ein Fisch 5-10 minuten nachdem Du abgefahren bist!


----------



## Medo (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Reppi vielleicht solltest Du mal daran denken Dich mieten zu lassen von erfolgslosen Küstenfischern da hängt aufjedenfall immer ein Fisch 5-10 minuten nachdem Du abgefahren bist!


 
|laola:


----------



## Reppi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Jelle
Kannst mich ab sofort buchen !
Muß doch genial sein, wenn Du dann mal ein Guiding machst, ich aus dem Wasser steige und die Jungs MeFo´s wie Makrelen fangen.. :q


----------



## Gu.est (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

ähm, hab mal ne frage: 
wurde dieser eine dorsch evtl. im kegnæs/drejet an der wetterstation gefangen?


----------



## Medo (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@quest

yes sir...

hast du zwischen uns gefischt?


----------



## oh-nemo (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Medo, nun erzähl schon die Sache mit dem Hornhecht :q
Ne auf jeden Fall war es ein klasse Tach mit Euch #6
Von mir auch noch mal vielen Dank für die unkomplizierte Königsreichangellizenz an Tim.
Seit ich da Jelles 3-12g Aspire :l angetestet hab weiss ich auch nicht mehr so recht ob ich noch das richtige Geschirr fische |kopfkrat
Schönen Dank auch noch an den Lübecker Kurierdienst #6 #h

@guest,Kieler Kennzeichen  ?


----------



## Gu.est (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

2 mal ja.....

ja, ich habe die freien stellen zwischen euch beangelt. mit 7-8 leuten ist es da doch ganz schön eng ;-)

ja, der verdreckte, schlammbespritze kieler kombi gehörte zu mir.


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				guest schrieb:
			
		

> ja, der verdreckte, schlammbespritze kieler kombi gehörte zu mir.




So müssen Kombis nunmal aussehen    :m


----------



## theactor (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

*seufz*

Wenn Ihr nochmal zuschlagt, sagt mal Bescheid! 
Ich könnte und würde gerne (nach Reppis Verschwinden  ) dazustossen (wenn's nen Sonntäch is....)
Und eine Dänenkarte habe ich auch...Tim ( ) - wenn ich auch nicht fliegend fischen kann...

#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Hallöchen ihr "Auchdabeiseier"!  #h 
War doch echt ein schöner Tach, oder? Wetter hat auch mitgespielt und Zeit für den einen oder anderen Snack war auch. So soll`s sein.  #6 
Da nimmt man doch (ab und zu) auch die 510 Fahrkilometer (Hin-und Rückfahrt) in kauf.  :q 
Aber wie ich immer so schön sage: Jeder Tag ist ein "Angeltag" aber nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch ein "Fangtag"!  #6 
Und wenn die Woche nicht so sau kalt gewesen wäre (können sich Fiscge eigentlich auch den Sch... abfrieren?), dann wäre auch der Fangerfolg mit Sicherheit (bei so vielen "Profis") besser gewesen.  :q 
Tim! Nochmals vielen Dank für deine tolle Hilfe!!!  #6   :m   #6 

Gruß an alle  #h


----------



## Blauortsand (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



> Und wenn die Woche nicht so sau kalt gewesen wäre (können sich Fiscge eigentlich auch den Sch... abfrieren?),



Also der Schwanz ist noch dran aber mir schien als wenn dieser Hornhecht den wir Morgens tot am Strand im Ufersaum gefunden haben mit den Januartemperaturen nicht so recht zu Potte kam! |uhoh: 

Was macht eigentlich ein Hornhecht Ende Januar in unseren Gefilden?!?


----------



## Reppi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



> Was macht eigentlich ein Hornhecht Ende Januar in unseren Gefilden?!?


Das ist doch eigentlich eine Frage für Dr.Ding-Ding oder Dong-Dong :q  :q


----------



## Reisender (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@all

Der Horni hat bestimmt ein blei vor die kanzel bekommen, er sieht noch so frisch aus.:q


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch eigentlich eine Frage für Dr.Ding-Ding oder Dong-Dong :q  :q


Ja stimmt doch überhaupt :m
Ding-Dong :q
Wie macht denn der Hornie????????????


----------



## Reppi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



> Wie macht denn der Hornie??


Raazooonggggg


----------



## Fischbox (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Mahlzeit!!

'Nen lustigen Tag scheint Ihr da gehabt zu haben, zumindest ist das so geschrieben und liest sich das auch so. |supergri  #6  Muß auch unbedingt wieder ein bißchen Ostseeluft erschnuppern :c 

...eine horde saufender, randalierender...

 |kopfkrat Hatte bei der Überschrift schon gedacht das Mutz wieder im Lande ist. Glück gehabt...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@ Reppi ..... RAZONG ist falsch,  es sei denn Du hast an den "Tönen" rumgemurkst  :q 
Ich tippe da auf ein dingdongelingdingdong....aber der "Herr der Töne" wird sich sicher noch zu Wort melden   

@ Thomas...... wusste gar nicht, das Du auch noch ab und zu im AB unterwegs bist. Wann sehen wir uns zur nächsten Bellytour ??


----------



## Fischbox (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thomas...... wusste gar nicht, das Du auch noch ab und zu im AB unterwegs bist. Wann sehen wir uns zur nächsten Bellytour ??



Ich wollte eigentlich auch ein wenig kürzer treten, denn es ist aufgefallen das ich immer nach Besuchen im AB ein wenig mehr von meiner gesitteten Umgangsform verloren habe |rotwerden . Jetzt haben wir festgestellt das diesbezüglich das Kind eigentlich eh schon in den Brunnen gefallen war. Also hab ich gedacht "Schwamm drüber" :m , beschäftigste Du Dich halt mal wieder öfter mit den verferkelten Küstenverrückten. 
Ist aber auch besser so  !

Spätestens sehen werden wir uns wohl beim ABBB-Cup, oder? Ich wollte aber eigentlich vorher noch einen Trainingstag einlegen, vielleicht kann man da mit mehreren zusammen die Gummienten ausführen.


----------



## Reppi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

DU hast doch diesen Umgangston hier eingeführt :q 
Sag bescheid, wenn Du ne Trainerstunde haben willst..   |supergri


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

ist der reppi....


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Das glaub ich sowieso alles garnicht. #d 

Und Reppi war auch bestimmt nicht dabei.
Normalerweise sucht der am Wochende IMMER sein Handy.    |thinkerg: :

So nun is richtig   |engel:


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise sucht der am Wochende IMMER sein Handy. |:splat2:


 
und selber anrufen geht ja auch nicht, da der ackerschnacker ja nie geladen ist:q


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Hast recht Jörg,
Reppi ist der einzigste Kerl den ich kenne, der sein Handy mit WD40 auflädt.
Das ist nicht gut. Irgenwann sollten wir Ihm das sagen.
(aber warte mal noch noch son bischen) Kann ja sein, das er selber draufkommt.

R.R. :g


----------



## Reppi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

1. ich habe ein neues Handy
2. und sowieso
3. ihr Schnackblasen


----------



## Gu.est (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

moin,
den dorschfänger und den fotographen würd ich gern mal fragen:
empfandet ihr euer verhalten nach dem drill als waidgerecht?

tl


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Ewigrumnörgler schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> den dorschfänger und den fotographen würd ich gern mal fragen:
> empfandet ihr euer verhalten nach dem drill als waidgerecht?
> 
> tl


Wat haste denn nun schon wieder an uns auszusetzen #d
Schreib doch mal Tacheles wenn Dich was an uns nervt.
Hält es überhaupt jemand mit Dir am Wasser aus?


----------



## Gu.est (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wat haste denn nun schon wieder an uns auszusetzen #d
> Schreib doch mal Tacheles wenn Dich was an uns nervt.
> Hält es überhaupt jemand mit Dir am Wasser aus?


 
janu, ihr habt es zumindest ca. 2,5h mit mir am wasser ausgehalten. 

wenn du möchtest kann ich gern tacheles schreiben! jeder mit einem fischereischein wird doch wohl mal gelernt haben, dass es zur waidgerechtigkeit gehört einen fisch so schnell wie möglich und so schonend wie möglich zu töten oder zurückzusetzen!?!?
wie ist das mit der mehrminütigen fotosession mit LEBENDEM fisch zu vereinbaren, die ich da beobachtet habe? findest du das wirklich ok? töte den fisch doch erstmal, wasch das blut ab, dann sieht er genausogut aufm bild aus! welcher grund besteht denn den fisch erstmal ersticken zu lassen??
aber evtl wart ihr das ja gar nicht?


----------



## Reppi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Gu.est
Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich Dich nicht..
Deine "Bedenken" hättest Du doch schon in deinem ersten Posting loswerden können;
oder ist das gesehene erst jetzt im Kopf angekommen ???
Ich kann für meinen Teil nur sagen "Tacheles-Mode on " ; ich verstehe solche Stinker nicht !!
Davon einmal ganz abgesehen, ich habe den ganzen Tag nicht einen Fisch gesehen, aber falls, ich betone, falls das einer von "uns" war, bin ich der Meinung ein schnelles Bild und dann durch die Hände geflutscht, ist hier kein weiteres Wort wert !!
Ich hoffe inständig das Du hier jetzt nicht versuchst, aus lauter Langeweile, was 
vom Zaun zu brechen.
Also, alles wird gut !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gu.est (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@ Reppi,

im ersten posting konnte ich nix davon schreiben, da ich ich nicht sicher war, ob das boardmember waren. aus deren gesprächen untereinander (konnte man auf 50m entfernung mithören) war ich zwar der meinung, dass es so ist, aber ich hatte keine gewissheit.



> falls das einer von "uns" war, bin ich der Meinung ein schnelles Bild und dann durch die Hände geflutscht, ist hier kein weiteres Wort wert !!


 
genau das ist mehr als ein wort wert!!
wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, warst du ja grad wech. also nicht dabei!? aber so war das halt nicht!!! beim drill von X. hab ich mir ne zigarrette angezündet. bis ich die aufgeraucht hatte, war der fisch weder abgeschlagen, noch wieder im wasser!!!! sondern wurde fröhlich in der luft "herumgeschwenkt". und ein ca. 45cm dorsch ist auch kein jahrhundertfang, der unbedingt fotodokumentarisch verewigt werden muss, oder?

sei unbesorgt, ich schreib sowas nicht aus langerweile, sondern weil ich solches verhalten nicht versteh und nicht gutheisse. auch wenn das anderswo erlaubt ist, wird "der angler" doch oft wegen solchem verhalten von tierschützern und nichtanglern angeklagt. das ist imho schlimmer als das nichtwaidgerechte verhalten. und von solchen "schwarzen schafen" möchte ich mich gerne distanzieren.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Gu.est schrieb:
			
		

> und von solchen "schwarzen schafen" möchte ich mich gerne distanzieren.


Bitte,bitte mach das auch.
Ich freue mich schon auf distanz zu Dir |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Gu.est (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

war eigentlich klar, dass du persönlich werden musst. nun gut, mein auto kennst du ja jetzt, dann kannste den strand ja verlassen, wenn ich da auftauch (edit: oder umgekehrt, fährst weiter wenn du mein auto siehst) ! das sichert die distanz.
lesen und denken fördert das textverständnis ungemein.

knæk og bræk


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Guck mal einer an Gu.est.

Was wäre den Deiner Meinung zeitlich zulassig ,um einen Fisch abzuhaken und zu fotographieren?

R.R.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Gu.est schrieb:
			
		

> war eigentlich klar, dass du persönlich werden musst. nun gut, mein auto kennst du ja jetzt, dann kannste den strand ja verlassen, wenn ich da auftauch (edit: oder umgekehrt, fährst weiter wenn du mein auto siehst) ! das sichert die distanz.
> lesen und denken fördert das textverständnis ungemein.
> 
> knæk og bræk


Nun mach mal nicht auf "beleidigte Leberwurst"
Du trägst doch hier immer und ewig irgendwelche stänkereien ins Board und versuchst mir und anderen Boardies ans Bein zu pinkeln.
Ist Dir das noch nie aufgefallen |kopfkrat
Alles wird gut :m
..apropos lesen und denken........ #6


----------



## Reppi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Also da Du ja versuchst sachlich zu argumentieren, werde ich hier noch ein paar Zeilen schreiben.
Der einzige von dem ich weiß, dass er an dem Tag was gefangen hat, ist jemand   
der die von Dir beschriebene "Schwenkorgie" nie machen würde; da würde ich meine Hand ins Feuer legen.
Es mag ja sein, dass die Überschrift hier ein wenig dazu einlädt, uns als diesen  
"Haufen" zu verunglimpfen; kann Dich aber beruhigen, ist und war nicht an dem !
Sind alles Leute mit Fischereischein und dem nötigen Gespür für das was sie verantworten können........
Also nichts für ungut, geh deines Weges und laß das völlig unnütze und wie ich deinen anderen Postings auch entnehme, immer wieder durchkommende Querulantentum !


----------



## Gu.est (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal einer an Gu.est.
> 
> Was wäre den Deiner Meinung zeitlich zulassig ,um einen Fisch abzuhaken und zu fotographieren?
> 
> R.R.


 
meine meinung? das hat doch mit meiner meinung nix zu tun!
nach deutschem fischereirecht ist es überhaupt nicht zulässig einen untermaßigen/geschützten fisch vor dem releasen zu fotographieren! einfach um dem individuum unnötige qualen zu vermeiden. so wird es auch auf den fischereischein lehrgängen gelehrt. hat hier einer einen solchen fischereiberechtigungschein, oder wie immer die zettel auch heißen????

ok, das war im ausland. aber wir befürworten hier doch wohl alle, die gesetze zum schutz der fische, oder?... oder nicht? und dann kann/sollte man sich auch im ausland entsprechend verhalten.

nach meiner meinung greift man nach dem haken, dreht ihn mit einem leichtem ruck ausm maul, und der fisch schwimmt wieder weg, ohne dass man ihn berührt hat.


----------



## Blauortsand (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Guest

Was ist los???

Hast Du hier irgendwo ein Foto mit Dorsch in dem Threat gesehen???

Ich habe an dem besagtem Tag Medo nicht mit dem Fisch fotographiert sondern den Drill mit der Digikamera gefilmt aber kein einziges Foto geschossen, die ganze Drillsequenz und die Handlandung dauern ganze 1m und 16sek bei ca. 55 sek ist der Dorsch souverän handgelandet Medo hält Ihn einmal kurz hoch und greift dann nach dem Lösemitteln da der Snaps kaum noch aus dem Maul schaute da habe ich mit dem Filmen abgebrochen da mir die restliche Prozedur auch nicht Speicherplatzwürdig war und abgesehen davon wie Du ja auch schon bemerktest dieser Fisch ja auch nicht übergroß gewesen ist deshalb habe ich auch nicht einmal ein Foto von dem Fisch geschossen!

Was fängst Du den hier den nun an von Minutenlangen Fotosessions zu berichten??? Wenn Du nicht einmal gesehen hast das ich nicht Fotographiere sondern Filme dann warste ja doch was weiter weg zudem war auch noch Dämmerung woher weißt denn Du dann, dass der Fisch nicht waidgerecht versorgt worden ist??? Wolltest einfach nur ein bisschen stänkern wa???
Kannst aber auch gerne die Fischereiaufsicht zu mir bestellen die können dann gerne meinen Rechner nach weiteren Beweisen durchforsten!


----------



## Gu.est (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Also da Du ja versuchst sachlich zu argumentieren, werde ich hier noch ein paar Zeilen schreiben.
> Der einzige von dem ich weiß, dass er an dem Tag was gefangen hat, ist jemand
> der die von Dir beschriebene "Schwenkorgie" nie machen würde; da würde ich meine Hand ins Feuer legen.


 
Reppi, ich weiss nicht, wer diesen einen kleinen dorsch gefangen hat. ich kenn weder ihn noch dich. aber ich weiss was ich gesehn hab!! und das fand ich (nur meine meinung) erschreckend.

peetra geil.


----------



## Blauortsand (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



> nach meiner meinung greift man nach dem haken, dreht ihn mit einem leichtem ruck ausm maul, und der fisch schwimmt wieder weg, ohne dass man ihn berührt hat.



Ist nur schwierig wenn der Blinker tief Inhaliert wurde!


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Also das verstehe ich nicht.

Ging es hier um einen Untermassigen Fisch oder das er Fotografiert wurde.
Das zu tun steht in keinem Widerspruch zu irgendeinem Gesetzestext.

Gesetze werden nun mal interpretiert. Von einem Richter meist ganz zum Schluss.
Meist erst vielleicht von Laien wie mir und Dir.

Insofern würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du mir Deine Interpretation wie lange sich ein Fisch außerhalb des Wassers befinden darf nicht vor verheimlichst


R.R.


----------



## detlefb (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Gu.est schrieb:
			
		

> meine meinung? das hat doch mit meiner meinung nix zu tun!
> nach deutschem fischereirecht ist es überhaupt nicht zulässig einen untermaßigen/geschützten fisch vor dem releasen zu fotographieren! einfach um dem individuum unnötige qualen zu vermeiden. so wird es auch auf den fischereischein lehrgängen gelehrt. hat hier einer einen solchen fischereiberechtigungschein, oder wie immer die zettel auch heißen????



Das ist wohl kaum im Fischereirecht verankert. 
Sondern im TschG. §1 und §17 ABs.1 & 2  #4 
Nicht mit Halbwissen wild rumwerfen sonst bewegen wir uns hier auf ganz niedrigem Niveau :m


----------



## Gu.est (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nur schwierig wenn der Blinker tief Inhaliert wurde!


 
und du meinst, wenn man den fisch lange genug vor die kamera hält, löst dich der haken leichter?????? mein tip : einzelhaken!! evtl. gar ohne widerhaken.


----------



## Gu.est (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wohl kaum im Fischereirecht verankert.
> Sondern im TschG. §1 und §17 ABs.1 & 2 #4
> Nicht mit Halbwissen wild rumwerfen sonst bewegen wir uns hier auf ganz niedrigem Niveau :m


 
stimmt! hast recht! das tierschutzgesetz ist ausschlaggebend. die umsetzung obliegt den ländern. da gibt es unterschiede.
aber lieber auf niedrigem niveau die rechte der tiere achte, als........sie völlig zu mißachten!


----------



## Gu.est (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also das verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Ging es hier um einen Untermassigen Fisch oder das er Fotografiert wurde.
> Das zu tun steht in keinem Widerspruch zu irgendeinem Gesetzestext.
> ...


 
@Rausreißer, bittte les erstmal das bundes tierschutzgesetz und die fischereigesetze deines landes, sowie die dazu gültige rechtsprechung. dann können wie uns gerne weiter unterhalten.


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Gue.st 
warum beantwortest Du nicht eine/meine (doch recht einfache) Frage?

Du bist irgendwie anders als andere oder? 

Ich hab aber nen gute Link für Dich:
Wir sind auch dagegen! 

Die Inhalte kannst Du ja mit einem Dir nahe stehenden Therapeuten mal durchsprechen.
Ich meine das sind sinnvolle halbgare Einwände für Menschen aus einer andern Welt und dazu gut verpackt. 

R.R. #h 

So nun ist aber gut, ich geh Broder suchen, das Original #6


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

War ein echt geiler Angeltag,zwar ohne Fisch-egal :m
Ich hab gar keinen auf nem Stein rauchend sitzendenden Angler gesehn.
Der muss uns mit einem Fernglas beobachtet haben :q


----------



## detlefb (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Gu.est schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt! aber lieber auf niedrigem niveau die rechte der tiere achte, als........sie völlig zu mißachten!




Wenn dem so wäre, hättest du besser einschreiten sollen als dieser Tatbestand aktuell war. Taten sind besser als Worte.
Hinterher so etwas anprangern ist leicht. Da ist schon mal Zvilcourage des Einzeln gefordert.


----------



## Medo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

sinds die augen http://www.fielmann.de

ansonsten... willste stänkern... #h 

ich denke mal : es ist keine schande nichts zu wissen..
wohl aber nichts dazulernen zu wollen..

it so easy..


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@ Rausreißer


> ich geh Broder suchen, das Original


Warum das ;+ *Broder II *postet doch hier wie das Original    .

@ Medo


> nen kopp zu


Äh, laß mich aus'n Spiel :q :q :q 

@ detlefb


> Wenn dem so wäre, hättest du besser einschreiten sollen als dieser Tatbestand aktuell war. Taten sind besser als Worte.
> Hinterher so etwas anprangern ist leicht. Da ist schon mal Zvilcourage des Einzeln gefordert.


 
#6 |good: #6 genau so ist es.


----------



## Medo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

und der herrgott schuf....

naja... jeder macht mal nen fehler...


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

So Jörg, zurück zum Thema,
am WE schon was vor???
Hab da sowas von Fischlust bei Reppi rausgelesen:q


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Gu.est.
Sorry Broder ist nicht da. Schade. |rolleyes 
Ich würde mich trotzden sehr freuen wenn
Du mir die Frage beantwortest:

*Was wäre den Deiner Meinung zeitlich zulässig ,´um einen Fisch abzuhaken und zu fotografieren?*
Ich hoffe, Du kneifst nicht schon wieder.

Und bitte schreibe bitte etwas früher, was ich vor einer Antwort alles lesen muss.
Bist Du im öffentlichen Dienst beschäftigt?

( war nur mal eine Vorüberlegung, damit ich in Zukunft regelkonform Fische ablichten kann)

 |rolleyes


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@ Gernot :q
Wind kommt am So aus süd-südwestlicher Richtung :q
Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an :m


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@ Gernot 
Wind kommt am So aus süd-südwestlicher Richtung 
Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an.

Da hast Du wahr gesprochen.

Also ich glaube, die Dänen haun am Samstag mächtig rein.

Gernot #h


----------



## Reisender (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Sorry !!! ich muß gerade mal was machen.....



@all

Keine Dorsche ??????????????????? Hier sind welche.......und so tolle jungs wie ihr es seid, sollten ihr hobby weiter so gut ausüben.....mit *VIELEN FOTOS* das nächste mal,,,,,,,


@Gu.est

Hier mal eine kleine stunde am wasser :q :q :q solltest du auch hier was dagegen haben, gebe ich dir gerne die nummer von meiner mutter,:r die liebt ....... klein biester....... #6


----------



## Dipsdive (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Dorsche ??????????????????? Hier sind welche.......und so tolle jungs wie ihr es seid, sollten ihr hobby weiter so gut ausüben.....mit *VIELEN FOTOS* das nächste mal,,,,,,,


 
@Reisender
ich denke auf solche Fotos kann hier die Mehrheit getrost verzichten. Lerne erstmal mit Fischen waidgerecht umzugehen. So sehen Fische aus, die qualvoll ersticken mussten. Das weit aufgerissene Maul ist ein typisches Anzeichen dafür und nirgends ist ein Herzstich oder Blut zu sehen.

Aber Hauptsache du kannst hier den Clown spielen.......


----------



## Reisender (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Dipsdive


moment bitte !!!!!!


----------



## Reisender (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> @Reisender
> ich denke auf solche Fotos kann hier die Mehrheit getrost verzichten. Lerne erstmal mit Fischen waidgerecht umzugehen. So sehen Fische aus, die qualvoll ersticken mussten. Das weit aufgerissene Maul ist ein typisches Anzeichen dafür und nirgends ist ein Herzstich oder Blut zu sehen.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache du kannst hier den Clown spielen.......


 



@Dipsdive

es ist eine frechheit von dir, mir zu sagen das ich hier den clown spiele !!!!

du behauptest, dass ich nicht weiß, wie man einen fisch waidgerecht tötet.....jung', ich habe schon fische getötet da hast du noch im sandkasten gespielt.........und verzichten auf solche fotos tue ich nicht, da der fang mehr wie 100 dorsche war. und zählst du 100 dorsche ????? ein typisches zeichen, dass sie erstickt sind ????? ja ich ersticke wenn ich solche aussagen lese !!!
hast wohl noch nie einen dorsch mit der schnellsten methode die es gibt getötet.
Blut ????? warum soll immer blut fließen, biste scharf drauf ?????

man, sowas habe ich noch nie gelesen!!!! und um mich in wut zu bringen gehört schon einiges dazu !!!!  

von den dorschen, auf dem foto sind 6 leute satt geworden ohne das nur ein fisch in den müll gewandert ist.......


----------



## Palometta (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> @Reisender
> ich denke auf solche Fotos kann hier die Mehrheit getrost verzichten. Lerne erstmal mit Fischen waidgerecht umzugehen. So sehen Fische aus, die qualvoll ersticken mussten. Das weit aufgerissene Maul ist ein typisches Anzeichen dafür und nirgends ist ein Herzstich oder Blut zu sehen.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache du kannst hier den Clown spielen.......



Ach nee.... noch nen Stinker :v 

Die Gemeinder der Nestbeschmutzer wird scheinbar auch immer größer 

Man ,man was haben hier manche 'nen Schatten .

@ alle Anderen 

Lasst Euch bitte nicht von ein,zwei Stinkern von euren lesenswerten Berichten abhalten.  #6  #6 

Ihr werdet in mir immer einen dankbaren Leser finden

Palometta


----------



## Dipsdive (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> du behauptest, dass ich nicht weiß, wie man einen fisch waidgerecht tötet.....jung', ich habe schon fische getötet da hast du noch im sandkasten gespielt.........


#
@Reisender
Deine Aufregung und deine "sachliche" Argumentation zeigt mir, dass mein Gefühl mich nicht getrügt hat. Im Übrigen habe ich nicht behauptet, dass du nicht weißt, wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht tötet. Du wendest dein Wissen aber augenscheinlich nur nicht an. Jedenfalls wird es nach "Deiner" Methode sicher nicht gelehrt.
Und Dorsche kannst du fangen bis es dir langweilig wird. Wieviele Fische du verwertest ist alleine deine Angelegenheit, würde ich mich nie einmischen.

Ok, das mit dem Clown spielen nehme ich zurück, war doch etwas überzogen von mir. Aber verzichte doch bitte auf solche Bilder, was willst du uns damit nur sagen. Aber das Thema hatten wir ja auch schon in diversen anderen Threads. Wenn du dich wieder beruhigt hast und eine Nacht drüber geschlafen hast, wirst du die Argumentation vielleicht aus einem anderen Licht betrachten.


----------



## Reisender (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Dipsdive

Zitat::::Ok, das mit dem Clown spielen nehme ich zurück::::


angenommen !! 



Zitat:::Lerne erstmal mit Fischen waidgerecht umzugehen::::: 


habe ich und weiß ich !!


Zitat::::: Du wendest dein Wissen aber augenscheinlich nur nicht an. Jedenfalls wird es nach "Deiner" Methode sicher nicht gelehrt.



habe ja gesagt das du noch in der sandkiste warst !! mir wurde der gnick bruch gelert, daumen ins mal und ---tschüß---


Zitat:::::
Aber das Thema hatten wir ja auch schon in diversen anderen Threads. Wenn du dich wieder beruhigt hast und eine Nacht drüber geschlafen hast, wirst du die Argumentation vielleicht aus einem anderen Licht betrachten::::::::


brauche ich nicht !!! jeder ist für sich selber verantwortlich, ob er einen fisch oder 1000 fängt! das überlasse ich jedem selber !!! aber sich einmischen in sachen die ihn nichts angehen ! dafür habe ich kein verständnis....   


Zitat::::eine Aufregung und deine "sachliche" Argumentation zeigt mir, dass mein Gefühl mich nicht getrügt hat:::::


ja ja :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Reisender (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Dipsdive


muß nun in die koje, sonst bekomme ich ärger mit meiner :l :l :l und du ??????


----------



## theactor (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Hi,

das hatten wir ja schon. Die Mefo-Abteilung ist einfach ZU friedlich!
Kein Streit weit und breit! 
Dagegen MUSS etwas unternommen werden! Hier ein neuer (vergeblicher) Versuch...
Also zerrt man sich irgendwelchen Matsch aus dem Cerebrum und freut sich, wenn auch noch drauf eingegangen wird...

Man kennt ja inzwischen die Pappenheimer... 
Einfach krähen lassen und ignorieren. 
#h


----------



## Gu.est (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Blauortsand. aus ca. 70m entfernung konnte ich zwar erkennen, dass es ein nicht sehr grosser dorsch war, aber ob es eine fotoknipse oder ein camcorder war konnte ich nicht erkennen, zumal der filmende mitm rücken zu mir stand. macht es einen unterschied, ob ein foto, oder ein film gemacht wurde? das ist doch nun wirklich haarspalterei. ps: snaps in dk? so mit blei drin? hmmm...

@oh-nemo. ich hab auch nicht behauptet, dass ich auf einem stein gesessen habe. als kettenraucher, kann ich auch beim angeln rauchen. 

@detlefb. da solches verhalten (meines wisens) in dk erlaubt ist bestand kein grund zum einschreiten. bei klaren ordnungwidrigkeiten sprech ich die leute auch darauf an. die reaktionen kannst du dir bestimmt vorstellen...es reicht von "oh das wussste ich nicht" über "ist mir egal" bis zu "willste auffe schnauze...". und grad wenn das zahlenverhältnis 1:3 steht wird gern mit schlägen gedroht. darum überleg ich mir schon wen ich anspreche....

@Rausreißer. ich dachte ich hätte das schon beantwortet?!? dem angler ist es meines wissens in D nicht erlaubt gefangene lebende fische ausserhalb des wassers abzulichten da er sie ja so schnell und schonend wie möglich töten oder zurücksetzen muss. 
in anderen ländern ist das anders, aber die waidgerechtigkeit und die achtung vor der kreatur "sollte" einen auch dort entsprechend handeln lassen.
fürs abhaken gibt es wohl kein zeitliches limit. manchmal geht schneller, manchmal dauert es länger undmanchmal krepiert der fisch dabei, aber das muss man ja nicht provozieren.

@Palometta. in einer mahnung zu waidgerechtigkeit seh ich kein "nestbeschmutzen". eher beschmutzen nicht waidgerechte angler, und angler die gesetze ignorieren das nest. was bringst du als nächstes..die dolchstoßlegende???

@all. es ist ja immer so schön leicht die schuldigen anderswo auszumachen..."die nebenerwerbsfischer sind die bösen" etc. aber auch wir angler haben eine verantwortung. da kann/sollte/muss man sich auch mal an die eigene nase fassen, und das eigene handeln überdenken. und entschuldigt, dass seh ich hier leider selten. den küstenknigge unterschreibt hier wohl jeder, aber die wenigsten handeln scheinbar auch danach!!! 
ist nur meine meinung...wem der schuh nicht passt, brauch ihn ja nicht anziehen.

edit: @theactor, das war wohl eher ein flatus in cerebrum!?!??!

aber zum abschluss ein witz:
http://www.fischen-tut-weh.de/


----------



## detlefb (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Gu.est schrieb:
			
		

> @detlefb. da solches verhalten (meines wisens) in dk erlaubt ist bestand kein grund zum einschreiten.




Tja, wenn es so ist sehe ich auch keinen Grund mehr hier weiter zuschreiben.


----------



## Medo (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

wieder so nen lückentext....

zum glück il ----


----------



## Gu.est (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> wieder so nen lückentext....
> 
> zum glück il ----


 
was meinste denn mit "lückentext"?
schreib doch mal tacheles, wenn dich was nervt


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Lückentext: Medo wird dich wohl auf seiner "Ignorierliste" haben ! Deine Texte werdem ihm nicht mehr angezeigt !
Da ich auch der Meinung von Sönke bin, das hier nur Streit gesucht wird, werde auch ich meine "Ignorierliste" um eine weitere Person erweitern !

Schönes Angelwetter übringends !


----------



## Gu.est (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

danke für die auskunft....auch wenn du das ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lesen kannst ;-)))

wirklich schönes wetter. und da ich morgen früh nach flensburg muss, werde ich wohl ab mittag ein paar stunden im flensborg-fjord, aabenraa fjord, auf als oder in der genner bugt angeln...also wer mich nicht treffen will...sollte woanders  angeln :q


----------



## Fischbox (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Fischbox (Seite 2 dieses Themas) schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat Hatte bei der Überschrift schon gedacht das Mutz wieder im Lande ist. Glück gehabt...




Man soll den Teufel halt nicht an die Wand malen.... |uhoh:  |uhoh:



@gu.est

Willst wirklich gerade DU uns bzw. Blauortsand etwas von Haarspalterei erzählen. Wenn Du Dir Gedanken von wegen der Waidgerechtigkeit beim Fotografieren machst, dann rate ich Dir lieber mit dem Fischen aufzuhören. 




Der Ignorierbutton #6 !!! Wie konnte ich diese tolle Einrichtung so lange vernachlässigen?! Danke Sönke und Mario #6  :m .

Klick und wech isser!!!! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Fischbox (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Nee, watt is datt doch schön so.... :l  :l


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ignorierbutton #6 !!! Wie konnte ich diese tolle Einrichtung so lange vernachlässigen?! Danke Sönke und Mario #6  :m .
> 
> Klick und wech isser!!!! :q  :q  :q








 Das ist mal ne goile Idee,und Tschüss Gu.est #h


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Mann, ich glaub, ich hab nen Ei am wandern.. |uhoh: 
Also ich war in Polen angeln und da wurden die Fische nach polnischem Recht getötet (nämlich ertmal gar nicht) ich war in DK angeln, da wurden die Fische nach dänischer Sitte getötet (nämlich auch erstmal gar nicht) und ich war in Norge angeln, da wurden die Fische ohne Betäubung einfach gekehlt..

Also ich würde ja wohl jedem seine Art mit den Fischen umzugehen lassen. Wir haben schonmal anderen Völkern unsere deutsche Art aufzwingen wollen..

Geh doch einfach mal zu nem Dänen oder nem Norweger hin und sage ihm ins Gesicht, daß er die Fische nach deutschem Recht nicht waidgerecht tötet.. :q  kann durchaus sein, Gue.st, daß Du dann fachgerecht betäubt wirst.. :g


----------



## Reppi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Gu.es
Habe ja gestern noch versucht einigermaßen sachlich zu bleiben und deine Anschuldigungen zu entkräftigen bzw. mit dir einen vernünftigen Dialog zu führen.......muß nun leider feststellen, dass Du ja wohl tatsächlich nur auf Stunk aus bist--


> .sagt der fischfrevler, damit er nicht mit seinen Sünden konfrontiert wird..


ne eindeutigere Verleumdung gibt es ja wohl nicht....


> als kettenraucher, kann ich auch beim angeln rauchen.


und einen eingebauten Aschenbecher hast Du ja anscheinend auch.........
Hast Dich leider in meinen Augen disqualifiziert; 
oder anders ausgedrückt, ich hege ne Menge Mitleid für so ein kleines Lichtlein.


----------



## Gu.est (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Reppi, bitte wo siehst du eine verleumdung? sachlich war das bestimmt nicht, aber der beitrag auf den ich geantwortet hab wohl auch nicht!
mit dem aschenbecher hast du recht, aber der ist nicht eingebaut, sondern den hab ich selbst installiert. seitdem ich in einer meerforelle mal tatsächlich einen zigarettenfilter gefunden hab schmeiss ich keine filterzigaretten mehr in meer. 

edit: 


> ich hege ne Menge Mitleid für so ein kleines Lichtlein.


anstatt mitleid für kleine lichtlein zu empfinden, solltest du lieber gaaaanz gaaanz viel schamempfinden für das verhalten deiner angelfreunde entwickeln und ne riesige menge brandschutzsalbe kaufen. ich zumindest schäme mich, wenn ich sowas mitansehen muss.


@Quappenqualle, ja diese tötungspraxis hab ich auch in einigen ländern erleben dürfen. aber deswegen muss man das doch nicht gutheissen. und meistens kann man sich mit den menschen auch darüber unterhalten.


> Wir haben schonmal anderen Völkern unsere deutsche Art aufzwingen wollen..


das ist wohl etwas seehhr weit hergeholt....ich hab auch keine fremden völker angesprochen, sondern deutsche angler!!!! oder willst du mich jetzt in der rechtsradikalen ecke einordnen, weil ich mich für waidgerechtigkeit einsetze??? boooh eihh....



tl


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

*Stoooooop!*


Wenn man unbedingt will kann man auch alles falsch verstehen.

Gu.est, erinnerst du noch: "leider denke ich zu oft mit der Zunge"?

Kommt alle mal runter!


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Gu.est schrieb:
			
		

> @Quappenqualle, ja diese tötungspraxis hab ich auch in einigen ländern erleben dürfen. aber deswegen muss man das doch nicht gutheissen. und meistens kann man sich mit den menschen auch darüber unterhalten.
> 
> das ist wohl etwas seehhr weit hergeholt....ich hab auch keine fremden völker angesprochen, sondern deutsche angler!!!! oder willst du mich jetzt in der rechtsradikalen ecke einordnen, weil ich mich für waidgerechtigkeit einsetze??? boooh eihh....
> tl




Erstens hab ich die Tötungspraxis auch nicht gutgeheissen (wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil) und zweitens stellt Dich niemand in die rechtsradikale Ecke. Will meinen, es  :v  mich an, daß es immer wieder einige Besserwisser gibt, die anderen ihre Einstellung aufdrücken müssen! Wenn jemand in Indonesien lebende Maden essen will, dann find ich das auch nicht toll, aber genauso findet Ibrahim aus dem Jemen nicht toll, dass wir Tatar in uns reinstopfen! Ein wenig Zurückhaltung stünde uns Deutschen im Ausland besser zu Gesicht..

Und zu den deutschen Fischereiverordnungen (Tötungspflicht, Setzkescher, Nachtangelverbote usw. ) braucht man ja wohl nicht weiter hinzuzufügen..


----------



## Gu.est (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens hab ich die Tötungspraxis auch nicht gutgeheissen (wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil)


das hab ich doch auch nicht gesagt. |kopfkrat 




			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wenig Zurückhaltung stünde uns Deutschen im Ausland besser zu Gesicht..


genau das finde ich auch!



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu den deutschen Fischereiverordnungen (Tötungspflicht, Setzkescher, Nachtangelverbote usw. ) braucht man ja wohl nicht weiter hinzuzufügen..


kennst du ein land, das bessere/wirkungvollere gestze hat?


petri


----------



## seatrout61 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Geht Angeln, das beruhigt!


----------



## Reisender (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@seatrout61


genau, und hier ist der treff der treffen, alle können kommen!!!! auch die die immer was zu sagen haben. 

wir schwetzen, wir angeln, wir essen und wir unterhalten uns alle über das wetter....

wir sind alle einwenig...verrückt, aber wir haben auch einen sozialpädagogen
 unter uns. (hilft ungemein) da wir nichts fangen....|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

5. Saar-Pfälzische AB-Treffen, das erste in 2005!!!: 

|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: helau...


----------



## seatrout61 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

wenn es hilft...


----------



## Reisender (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@seatrout61

oh immer so wortkarg..........

obs hilft weiß ich nicht !!!! aber es tut ungemein gut so eine truppe zu kennen.
da brauch ich mir keine sorgen über das und das zu machen.

solltest mal die resten 10 seiten lesen......vieleicht kannste einwenig schmunzeln...|supergri |supergri |supergri 

war ja auch nur eine idee........#t #t #t


----------



## Medo (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

ich kann ja nur ne teil erkennen, aber ich muss sagen einer hat wohl nur nach der überschrift gesucht, um den hals aufreissen zu können.

schade, das ich mir die fassade nicht gemerkt habe... obwohl??? vielleicht auch besser so, dann kommt man nicht so schnell in versuchung....


----------



## Reisender (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*






Good  Post.......


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Frage:
Was wäre den Deiner Meinung zeitlich zulässig, um einen Fisch abzuhaken und zu fotografieren?


*@Rausreißer. ich dachte ich hätte das schon beantwortet?!? dem angler ist es meines wissens in D nicht erlaubt gefangene lebende fische ausserhalb des wassers abzulichten da er sie ja so schnell und schonend wie möglich töten oder zurücksetzen muss.* 
in anderen ländern ist das anders, aber die waidgerechtigkeit und die achtung vor der kreatur "sollte" einen auch dort entsprechend handeln lassen.

Das ist bis jetzt unbewiesen.
Fakt ist, das bis jetzt nur zu Urteilen gegen Angler kam (in Deutschland), *wenn diese Angler dabei angezeigt wurden*, dass Sie Fische (Beute) zurückgesetzt haben, ohne das sie unter dem vernünftigen Grund erbeutet (angeeignet) worden sind. 

Das ist genau (als Beispiel) dann der Fall wenn, man sich nur mit einer Trophäe ablichten will und den Fisch (den massigen Fisch) dann wieder freilässt.

Diese Urteile wurden nie mit dem Fischereigesetz begründet sondern nur mit dem Tierschutzgesetz. (Von dem ich persönlich nicht sehr viel halte aber das ist ein anderes Thema und unendlich komplex, egal)


Was hier in Dänemark passiert ist weiß ich nicht. Ich halte es wie Reppi.
Die Jungs die dabei waren, mögen Deinen Moralischen Ansprüchen vielleicht nicht genügen, meinen schon.

In Dänemark ist die Rechtssprechung fürs Angeln nicht so  stark von der Peta-Sekte beeinflusst wie hier.
(Von der Du ja nen großer Fan zu sein scheinst, weil Du diese hier sogar zur Unterstützung Deiner Position ins Spiel bringst)

Was Waidgerechtigkeit und Achtung Kreatur angeht. Da gab es ja schon mal so was wie :
Am Deutschen Wesen soll die Welt gen..

Na lassen wir das lieber, ich meine darum ging es Dir ja gar nicht. 

Du wolltest hier nur Frust ablassen und mal wieder Leute an*******n die hier Spaß haben.

Mach mal so weiter, Spaßbremse…

Kultur ist: wenn man trotzdem höflich lacht.

R.R.


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Kultur ist: wenn man trotzdem höflich lacht.
> 
> R.R.


....und eine Moods auf´m Stein raucht :q
...ohne andere Sportfischer aus 70 m entfernung zu maßregeln versucht :q ...
Big Brother is watching you.
Ne,das gibt Typen :q


----------



## Reisender (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@all


ich wollte es nicht tun |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 

aber der oh-nemo hatte mir mal ein rezept geschickt, das vertreibt alles...

oh-nemo vbmenu_register("postmenu_", true); 
Team Küstenjungs Ostholstein 
[url="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/image.php?u=4259&dateline=1103653297"]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/image.php?u=4259&dateline=1103653297[/url] 

Dabei seit: 03.2004
Ort: Bad Malente
Alter: 42
Beiträge: 1.495 







*Knobi Dip* 
Du wolltest es ja nicht anders also hier :q
... aber auf Deine Veranwortung 
1 Glas Miracel Whip 
1 Becher Schmand (200 g)
1 Knolle Knoblauch geschält und durch die Presse gedrückt,nicht gehackt.
Saft einer halben Zitrone.
etwas Salz, Ca. 1/2 Teelöffel.
Ca. 2 Esslöffel Zucker.
Ne Prise Pfeffer und Paprika Rosenscharf.
Gut durchrührn und mindestens 1 Tag ziehen lassen.Erneut 1 mal durchrühren (damit sich die ätherischen Öle des Knobis sich jetzt vollkommen verteilen können )
Und nie ohne Partner dippen sonst bekommt man son Ärger wie ich Heute Morgen 
Gruß Jörg
__________________


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Ich war heut fischen - war geil. 
Denk mir, ich schau mal ins Board, und dann das hier. Ich finde, dass Dipsdive sicher nicht ganz unrecht hat mit der Kritik. Ich will und kann hier nicht beurteilen, ob die Dorsche per Genickbruch, per erwürgen und per totknutschen um die Ecke gebracht wurden. Es ist aber zu sehen, dass sie nicht waidgerecht getötet wurden. Das bedeutet immer noch Betäubungsschlag und Stich - nix anderes.

Die Sandkiste glaub ich dir auf Wort! Wer solche Bilder macht, sitzt heute noch drin. Ich finde solche "Gruppenfotos" ala ..."bin ich nicht ein erfolgreicher Angler.." zum würgen. Aber das ist meine Meinung zu diesen Dingen. Fischkisten voller Leichen, Filetberge und ähnlicher Blödsinn zeigen mir nur, wie groß die Ausnahme in der gezeigten Situation für den Angler offensichtlich ist. Ein dauerhaft erfolgreicher Angler hat das nicht nötig.  Warum nicht ein schönes Bild mit *einem * Fisch? Meinetwegen soll doch der Kommentar darunter "...einer von 100...". Ich glaube das immer. Es geht nicht um die Entnahme. Die muß jeder für sich selbst rechtfertigen.

Den Fotowahn hier im Board finde ich in vielen Aspekten nicht schön. Warum muß eine "braune", wenn ich doch schon edler Releaser bin, fürs Foto aus dem Wasser?? Das übersteht kein Fisch ohne schaden. Wen bringt so ein Foto
weiter???

Ich schaus mir hier auch nicht weiter an. Ist immer das gleiche - und mich in-
teressiert in diesem Falle die Gegenmeinung nicht die Bohne!


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Den Fotowahn hier im Board finde ich in vielen Aspekten nicht schön. Warum muß eine "braune", wenn ich doch schon edler Releaser bin, fürs Foto aus dem Wasser?? Das übersteht kein Fisch ohne schaden. Wen bringt so ein Foto
> weiter???
> 
> Ich schaus mir hier auch nicht weiter an. Ist immer das gleiche - und mich in-
> teressiert in diesem Falle die Gegenmeinung nicht die Bohne!



 :m Vieleicht solltes Du doch den Dialog suchen. Dein letzter Satz (es waren 15 Worte) habe ich hier schon in tausend Postings gelesen.
Kaum ein Posting war ehrlich  (unterm Strich)|supergri  

R.R.


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Vielleicht bin ich ja abnormal veranlagt, aber ich schau mir meine Fotos mit dem, zugegebenermaßen totem, Tagesfang aus Norge oder auch von der Küste immer wieder mal gern an. Was ist daran so schlimm??
Auch wir haben nach ner 2-Tages-Tour in der Brandung ne "Strecke" von 10 Nemos und ein paar Platten am Strand abgelichtet, das find ich völlig normal.
Kann ja sein das ihr jeden Tag solche Beute macht aber wenn man aus dem Flachland kommt und auch schon Tage lang am Wasser gewesen ist, ohne eine Flosse zu Gesicht zu bekommen, freut man sich einfach über so was und möchte es mit den Boardkollegen teilen, so und nu Feuer frei..


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Ähm, um was ging es hier noch im Thead?  |kopfkrat 
oh-nemo ein Fischfrevler?  #d 
Mensch Guest. Der hat doch an dem Tag garnichts gefangen!  :q 
Ach übrigens habe ich noch niemanden auf meiner I-Liste. Wird wohl auch so bleiben, denn ich möchte gerne die Menschen und ihre Meinung, die ich vielleicht mal am Wasser treffe, kennen lernen.  #6 
Aber mal ein Tipp:
Gegen heißes Gemüt hilft ne kalte Dusche (auch wenn man mal heiße Gedanken hat  #6 )  :q


----------



## Medo (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				[b schrieb:
			
		

> marioschreiberSchönes Angelwetter übringends ![/[/b]QUOTE]
> 
> stimmt, kann man voll ausnutzen wenn man nicht revovieren würde:c


----------



## Ace (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Den Fotowahn hier im Board finde ich in vielen Aspekten nicht schön. Warum muß eine "braune", wenn ich doch schon edler Releaser bin, fürs Foto aus dem Wasser?? Das übersteht kein Fisch ohne schaden. Wen bringt so ein Foto



Ich geh doch richtig in der Annahme das u.a. ich damit gemeint bin. Und zwar mit diesem Foto hier.




Nein ich rege mich jetzt nicht auf und fange an zu streiten...Dazu fehlt mir einfach die Lust und die Zeit. 

Ich vermisse nur die Zeit als wir uns im Anglerboard noch gemeinsam über schöne Angeltage und Erfolge gefreut haben. 
Ich habe leider nicht viel Zeit zum fischen und freue mich über so herrliche Tage wie dieser einer war ganz besonders...da ist es dann sehr sehr Schade wenn einem so etwas schlecht geredet wird als sei man gleich ein Tierquäler.

"Edler Releaser" bin ich nicht...im Gegenteil ich esse sehr gerne Fisch. 

Ich habe für mich beschlossen, hier keine Foto´s  mehr zu zeigen. Wenn ich möchte kann ich immer etwas frevelhaftes daran finden.

Schade das wir uns das Leben selbst so schwer machen.

P.S.: Zu Gu.est sage ich nichts da ich seine Post´s nicht sehen kann...

Nachdenklichen Gruß
Mathias


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Ich werde weiterhin Bilder posten!
Haltlose Anschuldigungen würden an mir abperlen wie Wasser am Entenarsch !
Und ich würde es bedauern wegen solcher Debatten auf Bilder wie das oben verzichten zu müssen.
Die Zeiten wo wir uns gemeinsam gefreut haben sind devinitiv nicht vorbei.
Und wenn sich nur 99.9% mitfreuen....was solls !
Wegen 0,1% sein Verhalten im AB ändern ?  Ich bitte Dich...! 
(zumal du die 0,1% ja sowiso nicht mehr siehst!)


----------



## oh-nemo (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Zu Gu.est sage ich nichts da ich seine Post´s nicht sehen kann...


Hi Aaatsche #h
Willkommen im Club :q


----------



## Palometta (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Hi Ace,
schönes Foto  #6 

Und ....................

Ein gutes Posting  :m 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Fischbox (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@ Ace

Nu mach du keen Schiet und halte es einfach wie Mario( #6 )!!! Wäre schade um solche Fotos, die sind nämlich nicht selten einfach oberklasse.

..der Kalender zum Fest ist übrigens super angekommen!!!! #6


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@ gu.est

Ich weiss ja nicht was Du zu stinkern hast. Wochenende, zuviel Zeit keine Kohle? Oder was ist es?

*Nach dem "deutschen" Tierschutzgesetz und Fischereigesetz ist es uns nicht gestattet massige Fische zurueckzusetzen (releasen). * 

Ich und sowie etliche(hoffentlich) wachsende Releaseanhaenger praktezieren es. Je nachdem wie oft wie zum Angeln kommen bzw. wieviel wir im Gefrierschrank als Vorrat haben, releasen wir z.B. Dorsche ueber 35 cm (Schleswig Holstein ) bzw 38 cm (Mecklenburg Vorpommern). Damit stehen wir immer mit einem Bein im Gefaengnis. Jeder Fisch der lebend zurueckgesetzt wird (egal wie gross) hat ne Chance fuer Nachwuchs zu sorgen. Da macht ein Schnappschuss wirklich nix aus. Fotos von Massenfaengen finde ich allerdings unschoen und sollten lieber in der privaten Fotosammlung bleiben (wer es mag), Macht lieber ein schoenes Foto ein ein paar Fischen oder nur einem!

Zum Glueck haben wir solche Stinker nicht in England. Werde morgen frueh zum Cod und Conger angeln gehen und unter anderem mit *lebenden * Whiteling angeln. Hier in England ist sowas zum Glueck noch erlaubt ohne auf solche Stinker zu treffen. Ich relaese jeden Fisch, der bei mir keine Verwertung in der Kueche findet bzw. als Koeder endet!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Oder ist weil die Chinesen heute Neujahr feiern |kopfkrat


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Nö Mathias!

Der Schuh Größe 47 stand nur so rum und passte dir gar nicht  
Warum ziehst du dir den an?

Mario #h
Entenarsch und abperlen ist genau richtig  #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe für mich beschlossen, hier keine Foto´s mehr zu zeigen


  |abgelehn 
Dafür sehen fast alle hier seht gerne Deine immer wieder interessanten und guten Bilder......also bitte nicht einfach damit aufhören !!

Ich habe das Ganze hier mit Erstaunen und teilweise auch amüsiert verfolgt.
Da ich die meisten von Euch kenne, wundert es mich, dass Ihr Euch hier - sorry für den harten Ausdruck - sooo anpissen lasst.
Wenn ein Herr Gu.est meint den Moralapostel spielen zu können/wollen/müssen......bitte ....sein Baby..... #c 
Wenn Ihr Anderen es jedoch zulasst, dass ein Einzelner Euch sooo hochbringt, dann ist es Euer Ding. Ich habe keinen auf der Ignorierliste, weil ich gerne alle Fakten und Postings lesen möchte, um zu verstehen.....(kann ich in diesem Fall zwar nicht, aber auch egal...), ich fühle mich aber auch nicht unbedingt von einigen - zugegeben - provokanten Äusserungen angesprochen. Mir passt dieser Schuh einfah nicht (danke Tim für den Vergleich). Was Dolfin schreibt, ist zum Teil nachvollziehbar, zum Anderen aber auch nicht....anscheinend liest und schaut er ja doch...... |kopfkrat 
Aber auch egal.....
Ich für meinen Teil werde hier weiter schreiben, Bilder einstellen und auch ab und zu mal meine Meinung ablassen......
Also Jungs....nochmal von mir....lasst Euch nicht hochkochen und bleibt cool.
Jeder von uns denke ich weiss genau, wie er sich am Wasser und der Kreatur Fisch gegenüber zu verhalten hat. Wenn jemand meint, aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen zu müssen, dann lassen wir Ihn doch einfach. Wer kein Feedback bekommt, der gibt über kurz oder lang eh auf...hatten wir schonmal hier....
Im übrigen fahre ich nachher an die Küste und hoffe Euch mit dem ein oder anderen Bild einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln zu können.

 #h


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kein Feedback bekommt, der gibt über kurz oder lang eh auf...hatten wir schonmal hier....
> Im übrigen fahre ich nachher an die Küste und hoffe Euch mit dem ein oder anderen Bild einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln zu können.
> 
> #h


...hast ja recht Vossi #h
viel Spaß am Wasser nachher und mit Foto büdde :m


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Wat geht hier denn ab???  |kopfkrat 

@ Ace
Ich schau mir die Berichte und die Fotos gerne an und wünsche mir auch weiterhin welche von Dir zu sehen!!!  #6 

@ Mario
goiles Zitat mit dem Entenarsch!!!  :q  :q  :q 

Ansonsten werde ich mir jetzt auch nen Lückentext basteln, da mir dat Geschwafel hier langsam echt auf die Nerven geht! 

Greetz

Heiko


----------



## theactor (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

HI,

Diggel - das trifft es! Ich hatte auch die Hoffnung, es würde gar niemand erst auf das "Pieksen" eingehen - kann aber auch verstehen, dass man verärgert ist und reagiert.

@Ace: ich schließe mich den Anderen an! Gerade jetzt nicht aufhören mit Bilder/Berichte-Einstellen, sonst haben nämlich einige Ihr Ziel erreicht  - und wir wollen ja nicht, dass sich die Falschen freuen  
Apropos Freude: ich denke auch, dass die Zeiten der ICH-FREU-MICH-ÜBER-DIE-FÄNGE-DER-ANDEREN keineswegs vorbei sind! 
Neid-oderwasauchimmer-miesmach-Postings werden wir in Intervallen allerdings immer wieder erleben.
In einem solchen Fall: einfach wie Vossi damit umgehen! #6 

@Vossi: her mit den Erlebnissen! Ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen endlichendlich wieder Ostseeluft schnuppern :l


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Paar Bilder vom heutigen Tag.
Die Welt ist klein,gestern unterhielt ich mich am Wasser mit einem Angler aus Nordrhein Westfalen.
Wie sich rausstellte war er auch Boardie.
Da haben wir uns doch gleich zu Heute nochmal verabredet.
Hier steht "Küstenfan" im kalten Wasser der Ostsee.





Küstenfan erzählte mir das er Medo schon beim angeln traf und sich auch mit anderen mir bekannten Boardies mailte.Er zeigte Interesse an meiner Kinetik Spinnrute und wir tauschten mal unser Geschirr.Mal sehen wann Küstenfan die auch hat 
Fisch war bei uns aber auch bei den anderen nicht gelandet worden.
Ausser den Strandläufern waren auch 2 Bellykapitäne unterwegs.
Das Wetter war sehr schön aber auch kalt.
Der Wind kam aus SO.
Das Wasser war sehr klar.




Hier noch ein Blick zu den Seiten.


----------



## Broesel (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

uiuiuihhhh...  
Ich sag nicht viel zum Thema Foto, außer, dass ich es verdammt schade finde, dass sich jetzt schon Angler unter sich, mal ganz krass und ausm Bauch gesagt, zum Teil gegenseitig "anpissen"..., statt miteinander das Beste draus zu machen. 
Wenn ich an andere Länder denke, wo das Angeln noch Volks"sport" ist und regelrechte Wettkämpfe stattfinden (auch mit strengen Regeln) :c, dann finde ich es wirklich traurig, dass hier einem schon beim Angeln (von Anglern)direkt auf die Finger geschaut wird, ob auch alles wirklich 100% den entsprechenden gesetzlichen Vorgaben entspricht.

Und ich denke 99,9% der Petri-Jünger wissen selber, dass sie es mit lebenden Kreaturen zu tun haben und entpechend die Kreatur achten.

Ich denke ein respektvoller und toleranter Umgang miteinander macht wesentlich mehr Spaß, als wenn man mißtrauisch jeden Petri Jünger beobachtet...  

Wie hieß es schon in der Bibel: "Wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe 1. Stein!"

@Oh Nemo,

diese Bilder sind nicht gut...weil..ich will auch....und überhaupt... :c 
Aaaaber ich hbae diese Woche Urlaub und werde garantiert 1-2 mal am Wasser landen... |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Schone Pic´s Madin und OhNemo.  #6 
Darauf möchte ich nicht verzichten und auch nicht auf die immer guten
Treffs der Boardies ab und an. Past halt nicht immer, ok ist ja klar. :m 

Ist aber auch wichtig das man mal dagenhält, wenn einer nur rumnörgelt.

Gernot #h


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Schone Pic´s OhNemo.  #6
> Darauf möchte ich nicht verzichten und auch nicht auf die immer guten
> Ist aber auch wichtig das man mal dagenhält, wenn einer nur rumnörgelt.
> 
> Gernot #h


Hi Gernot #h
1.Danke
2.Der Rumnörglerbonscher ist schon gelutscht :q
3.Ich will Foto´s sehen :m
Heute war es einfach zu kalt.Gestern soll laut "Küstenfan" in der 
Lübecker Bucht beim schleppen vom Boot ne 70er Mefo und noch paar maßige rausgekommen sein.
Tja man kann ja nicht überall sein


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Hi Brösel,
das hört sich gut nach vielen Bildern an yeaah #6 

Zu den Bildern allgemein noch mal: Der Geschmack ist halt verschieden,
ebenso wie die Erfahrung und die technischen Möglichkeiten ein Bild zu machen.

Auch wenn hier mal ab und an ein Bild auftaucht was vieleicht nicht den richtigen Geschmack findet: Es gibt hier genug die sich nicht einmal die Mühe dazu gemacht haben ein einziges Foto hier hochzuladen und trotzdem in die Tasten hauen als hätten Sie die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.. |supergri 

Bin ja mal gespannt Jörg...

Gernot #h


----------



## theactor (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

HI,

@Fotoguru:





> Aaaaber ich hbae diese Woche Urlaub und werde garantiert 1-2 mal am Wasser landen...


Wann denn so... Dienstag vielleicht? |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

....geile Pics Jörg....
dann hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen   
Ich war ein paar Kilometer weiter westlich....
Kurzer Klönschnack mit Horst (Salmonelle) - hat der Kerl doch tatsächlich die Nacht im Auto verbracht - und dann ran ans Wasser.....
Der Südost war eklig kalt und die Sonne konnte uns auch nicht so richtig erwärmen. Wir sind bis Sehlendorf durch, hatten jedoch ausser einem Hammerbiss auf Fliege keine weiteren Kontakte.
Ich bin dann alleine - weil irgendwie hat mir das Fischen die letzten Wochen ganz erbärmlich gefehlt - nach Wallnau, um noch ein klein wenig die Fliege zu schwingen  |supergri 
Saugeiler Tag an der Küste, ein paar nette Kollegen getroffen und im Moment einfach restlos zufrieden und glücklich  |supergri    #h


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Sönke und Joerch wollen fischen gehn,
wenn da man nich war silbernes den Teich verlässt.
Viel Spaß Junx und denkt an die Foddo´s :q


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> dann hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen
> Ich war ein paar Kilometer weiter westlich....
> 
> Wir sind bis Sehlendorf durch, hatten jedoch ausser einem Hammerbiss auf Fliege keine weiteren Kontakte.
> ...


Soll ja so voll gewesen sein auf Deiner Ecke 
War Gestern Da.Ein älterer Angler ( WL-Kennzeichen und selbstaufgebaute Sage Spinnrute)hatte einen guten Biss 60-70m draussen sagt er.Das war auch richt. Sehlendorf.


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Bilder , klasse Bericht Jörg


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## theactor (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

HI,




> Sönke und Joerch wollen fischen gehn,


ICh weiss ja nich, ob Joerch will  
Mal sehen! 
Ich werde morgen wohl hochwahrscheinlich 16€ dem "Inhaber" des Brodtener Steilufers in den Rachen stopfen und auch ein paar 2005-Premieren-Würfe wagen! :z 

|wavey:


----------



## Broesel (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> ICh weiss ja nich, ob Joerch will
> Mal sehen!
> |wavey:



Jaaa, ich will...ops..heut sich ja an, wie bei einer Trauung... |kopfkrat  :q 

Nach gefickt eingeschädelter Versanftmutung meiner Regierung und entsprechendem Terminabgleich mit dem gleichnamigen Kalender, ist es mir nun möglich meinen feuchten Trieben nachzugeben... |rolleyes  |kopfkrat  |supergri 

Also..ich fahr Dienstag, so ab Mittach, anne Küste. Sollte die Pustevorhersage sich nicht ändern (Puste-Michel...bleib ja artig.. #t )wollte ich so Richtung Weißenwaabs...oder so... |wavey: 

Togiator...biisse dabei?  :q


----------



## theactor (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Hey Ho,

@Broesel: #6 Und das Ganze ohne jedweden Togiak-"Beipack-Zettel"! 
Lass uns eine stand(untergrund)_feste_ Strandsession hinlegen! 
Ich freu mich! (see PM) 

|wavey:


----------



## Broesel (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ho,
> 
> @Broesel: #6 Und das Ganze ohne jedweden Togiak-"Beipack-Zettel"!
> Lass uns eine stand(untergrund)_feste_ Strandsession hinlegen!
> ...



Jupps...und uns wieder frische Seeluft um die Nase wehen, sowie sämtliche Alltagssorgen hinter uns lassen...:k


----------



## Reppi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Damit haben wir ja gestern wieder die gesammte Küste abgedeckt :m 
Ich war in HB und muß sagen, eine SchÖÖne Welle; wäre das perfekte Wetter für Sönke gewesen :q 
Ergebnis: ein Hammer-Biss der nach 5 sec. dann wohl festgestellt hat, dass er andere Termine hat :r 
Dorsch war nur weit draußen zu bekommen; gestern bei der Welle ZU WEIT draußen........
Und dann habe ich unsern Boardie Angelmann noch kennengelernt, bzw. er hat mich erkannt |supergri  #6 ; haben noch nett ein wenig geklönt.


----------



## Deichkind (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@ reppi
das mit der schöööönen welle kann ich nur bestätigen. war gestern mit andreasg an unserer hausstrecke und zwischenzeitlich war der gute in den wellentälern nicht mehr zu sehen. fisch war vor ort aber verstreut und sehr vorsichtig.
am ende hatte ich 5 dorche und einen sehr stattlichen seeskorpion von denen 3 mit nach hause gingen und andreas hatte 2 dorsche in der wanne. geiler tag aber es schaukelte noch den ganzen abend weiter!


----------



## theactor (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

HI,

@Deichkind: wart Ihr bodenständig oder bootlich unterwegs?! Klingt nach einer netten Ausbeute #6 

Morgen soll die Sonne noch scheinen, allerdings ist es nochmal 'ne Etage kälter. Ich hoffe, das hält die "Nemos" nicht davon ab, eine Dämmervisite unter Land einzulegen!?!

Ahm, Brösel: schreib mal was  Bitte! Nur EIN Posting!


----------



## Deichkind (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@ sönke
wir waren mit dem bb aufm wasser aber ein strammer wind mit 4 aus ost machte schon ne schmucke welle. eigentlich schon zu stark um vernünftig zu fischen aber relativ erfolgreich war es dann doch noch!


----------



## Gu.est (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Zu Gu.est sage ich nichts da ich seine Post´s nicht sehen kann...


 
hallo ace,
schade, dass du mich nicht mehr lesen kannst. dein bild (ohne die vorgeschichte zu kennen) finde ich sehr schön. der fisch ist abgehakt, du hälst ihn ins wasser damit er sich vom drill erholen kann, und du wurdest dabei geknippst. 
das ist doch waidgerechtes vorgehn, wenn der fisch nicht vorher x min der kamera präsentiert wurde. so what?


----------



## Gu.est (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

moin, hab doch noch mal ne frage:
wie verhaltet ihr euch, wenn 
- ein angelkollege untermaßige oder geschützte fische abschlägt
- jemand im schonbezirk angelt
- ein fischer seine netzte illegal aufstellt
- ein fischer im dezember braune mefos als als lachs verkauft
- oder allgemein gesagt, ihr beobachtet, dass jemand nicht waid- und fischgerecht handelt? 
etc. etc. nur als beispiel. 

zwischen vielen ordnungwidrigkeiten sind doch nur graduelle unterschiede. also wo zieht ihr die grenze, ein verhalten als gut oder schlecht einzusortieren?

|kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

HI,

@Karsten: Wow! Bei solchem Wind hatte ich ja auch meine BB-Premiere (und ich würde es nicht wiederholen (bis ich mehr Erfahrung unter Hintern habe)#t  ). Hammerhart! Aber um so schöner der Lohn! #6 

@Broesel: Der AndreasB hat spontan angefangen zu sabbern, als ich "Küste" erwähnte und einen Platz für morgen in meinem Nemomobil gebucht|bla: 
Es sei denn, er imitiert bis morgen noch flugz Josi und macht das, was dieser am besten kann  |wavey:


----------



## Gu.est (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen frueh zum Cod und Conger angeln gehen und unter anderem mit *lebenden *Whiteling angeln. Hier in England ist sowas zum Glueck noch erlaubt ohne auf solche Stinker zu treffen.


 
pouhhh, zum lebenden wirbeltier-köder sag ich mal lieber nix, sonst bekomm ich wirklich eine klage an den hals. wenn dir das gefällt und es bei dir erlaubt ist dann mach das. (der whiteling ist doch ein kleiner fish oder? sonst nehm ich alles zurück).

ich war mal einige wochen in england und schottland, die angler die ich getroffen habe hielten nix von lebendem köderfisch.


----------



## Reppi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



> Bei solchem Wind hatte ich ja auch meine BB-Premiere


Glaube ich nicht, dass glaube ich nicht  :q  :q 
Du hattest doch schööönen Westwind, gestern war SO, üüüberhaupt kein Vergleich...  
Wenn ihr nicht immer an den entlegensten,fischärmsten Stellen angeln würdet, hätte ich ja fast noch überlegt.................
@Joerch
Merkst Du was........Deine bloße "Erscheinung" reicht bei Sönke nicht mehr aus;
der BB-Virus hat sich eingefressen in die Windung(en).. :q


----------



## theactor (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Hi,



> Glaube ich nicht, dass glaube ich nicht


Also ich fand's schon ganz schön hardcore  



> Wenn ihr nicht immer an den entlegensten,fischärmsten Stellen angeln würdet, hätte ich ja fast noch überlegt.................


 
Ich weiss auch nicht, ob WH die richtige Wahl ist. Aber wir sind absolut flexibel und können "ausweichen" WH ist erstmal Treffpunkt. Also: Komm mit und "belehre" uns! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Sönke
Ich dachte ihr wollt nach Brodtklump, oder wie das auch immer heißen mag  
Ich habe meinen Wagen (noch) gepackt; mal sehen was morgen die arbeitende   
äh, manchmal auch schwar.... arbeitende Bevölkerung von mir will-----.........


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Reppi,war übrigens nett mal wieder mit Deiner Frau zu sprechen :q
...als ich Dein Handy anfunkte....   
Ne ,der Uwe ist schon unterwegs :m
Naja hast ja noch ne SMS geschickt  War ja leider schon weiter östlich verabredet #h


----------



## theactor (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

HI,



> Reppi,war übrigens nett mal wieder mit Deiner Frau zu sprechen


Das kenne ich auch! Ich werde mir jetzt die Handynummer von der Bärbel besorgen -- vielleicht geht ja Uwe ran.. :q 



> Ich dachte ihr wollt nach Brodtklump, oder wie das auch immer heißen mag


Das wollte ich heute! Aber zwei Tage hintereinander ist etwas finanz-hart |kopfkrat 
Und übrigens: dort IST Fisch #6 Bisher habe ich dort noch immer eine Mefo/Saison gefangen! Nur Dorsche gibts da scheinbar nich... |kopfkrat  Dafür Hornies :l 

Klingel einfach durch wenn Du es schaffen solltest! #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Sach mal Broesel, wie wär`s mit nem schönen Foto zum 1000. Posting?  #6 
Komm, mach schon. Zeig`s uns!  :q 
Wir gratulieren Dir auch alle gaaaanz doll!  :q   :m


----------



## JosiHH (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei denn, er imitiert bis morgen noch flugz Josi und macht das, was dieser am besten kann  |wavey:



Atenzione, Absagekönig. Oder wie die Jungs mit Goldkette und Lederjacke sagen: Du weißt ja gar nisch, bei wem Du Disch anlehnst (schubber) |pftroest: .

Hab schon laaange nich mehr abgesagt und 1.bzw. 2. März Wochenende steht ja nach wie vor (Belly-Flotte...) Du hast Dich ja auch schon angemeldet, gell (s. "Silber"):q 
Da is hier ja auch der Richtige Thread (saufen, gröhlen, randalieren... is Fasching?) 

Josi


----------



## theactor (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

Hi,



> Du weißt ja gar nisch, bei wem Du Disch anlehnst (schubber)


Ja...neee... das macht mir Angst  
Zumal Andreas es leider genau Dir nachgetan hat :c  Allerdings nur, um mir ein abendliches Nemonachstellen zu ermöglichen, weil Dir Kinder ab 18:30 seiner Betreuung bedürfen... :g 



> 1.bzw. 2. März Wochenende steht ja nach wie vor


Wenn's 'n Sonntach is... #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Oh-Nemo
Gegendarstellung:
Habe dich abends auf´m Handy angerufen...der Teilnehmer blabla .....habe dann gleich ne SMS geschickt;
gleiche Spiel dann Sonntach, nachdem meine Einsatzleitzentrale mich über deinen Plausch mit ihr unterrichtet hat......Teilnehmer...bla,bla
Also wenn DU nicht mit mir reden willst, sag doch einfach bescheid ( konnte dich eigentlich auch noch nie leiden)... :q  :q  :q


----------



## JosiHH (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's 'n Sonntach is... #6
> 
> |wavey:



Dafür stehen die Chancen am WE immerhin 50:50 #6 
Josi


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Oh-Nemo
> Gegendarstellung:
> Habe dich abends auf´m Handy angerufen...der Teilnehmer blabla .....habe dann gleich ne SMS geschickt;
> gleiche Spiel dann Sonntach, nachdem meine Einsatzleitzentrale mich über deinen Plausch mit ihr unterrichtet hat......Teilnehmer...bla,bla
> Also wenn DU nicht mit mir reden willst, sag doch einfach bescheid ( konnte dich eigentlich auch noch nie leiden)... :q  :q  :q


Na warte ab Du Lump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Werd mich jetzt nur noch mit Deiner Frau verabreden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Naja bis spätestens paar Grad wärmer #h
Du weisst ja Uwe,mich wirst Du nicht mehr los :q


----------



## Medo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@ uwe 

es gab einmal nen pic mit nem lamm darauf...

ich denke das wir irgendwann mal den herdenführer wechseln müssen:q 

und wenn das soweit ist, stecken wir Bä.... mit dem Mefovirus an und werden uns um heilung kümmern 














und den fischmäc nehmen wir gleich mit.... :q


----------



## Reppi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: eine horde saufender, randalierender... und reppis fluch..*

@Medo
Weissss gar nicht wovon Du redest.......... |rolleyes    |kopfkrat


----------

